# Bridgeport vise



## mf294-4 (Aug 17, 2013)

Bought a Bridgeport vise today. Don't know if I gave to much for it or not. $130 It looks really good and is tight. The best part that made the sale is it was within driving distance for me. It was actually in a town that I work in a day or so a week and I could of probably picked it up while on work time but I choose to take my son and drive an hour or so to pick it up. Shipping charges makes it prohibitive to have one shipped. It wasn't cheap to go get it. Gas, we had to eat dinner out of course and a stop at the farm store but I figure spending time with son worth it.


----------



## RandyM (Aug 19, 2013)

WOW! And you got the swivel for it. Nice score. :thumbsup:


----------



## Bill C. (Aug 19, 2013)

RandyM said:


> WOW! And you got the swivel for it. Nice score. :thumbsup:



I agree, nice looking vise and base.


----------



## coronetracer (Aug 19, 2013)

Phenomenal buy , I just bought a 6" Kurt and it was about $600


----------



## bptactical (Aug 19, 2013)

That is in great shape. My Bridgy vise is the original one that came with it in 1963.
It shows its age......
I use a Palmgren that I scored off of CL for $100.00 for daily use. Not a Kurt but it serves well for gunsmithing..


----------



## Kennyd (Aug 19, 2013)

Yeah nice score!  I have one as well, but the long handle drove me batty and there are no speed handles available to fit the square drive.  I've since got a Glacern that I am thrilled with.


----------



## pineyfolks (Aug 19, 2013)

Nice vise. If you want a speed handle, you can probably find a 12 point socket to fit and use it to build one.


----------



## Tony Wells (Aug 20, 2013)

Hmm, I have two Bridgeport vises I never use. I should clean them up and sell them.

That's a clean looking vise.


----------



## rdhem2 (Aug 20, 2013)

Pretty decent score.  I commend you.  The son part is the best part of the story.  How fast they go away.

Maybe cut the existing handle off.  Turn the drive portion nice and round and use to braze into a nice piece of cold rolled or something you can drill and tap or weld or what ever the handle of your choice.  As mentioned already put a socket from the second hand store on it and use a breaker bar for a handle.  Handle easily comes off when swiveling over the table or just plain in the way.  And with a standard 1/2" drive you are never without a bazillion handle choices.  I did it to mine and like it.

Good luck and again, nice score.


----------

